# 2005 foreman snorkel/jet question



## Deep Ellum (Dec 6, 2009)

We just put a 2" pvc snorkel on a 2005 450 foreman. I think it's getting too much air. I cover up the top of the snorkel and it runs great. Should we re-jet the carb or just cover the pvc intake so it doesn't get as much air?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

you need to re-jet it get it correct.....If your covering part of the intake up some and its running better...its lean. When you cover a portion of the snorkel up it causes it to pull harder for more air which makes it richer. your not covering it completing up and its still running are you? Its sounds like you need to get you a Dynojet kit and jet it up.


----------



## Deep Ellum (Dec 6, 2009)

I only have to cover half to get it to run good. I just ordered a dynojet kit. It will be here friday just in time for the weekend. Thanks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Deep Ellum said:


> I only have to cover half to get it to run good. I just ordered a dynojet kit. It will be here friday just in time for the weekend. Thanks


You live close to Dallas,Tx?


----------



## Deep Ellum (Dec 6, 2009)

Yes we live in Dallas


----------



## buzz007 (May 5, 2009)

Are you sure it's and 05 450. The last year for the 450 was 04. Never the less Bootlegger is right you are running lean and need a larger main jet. You can buy the jets cheaper from your local honda shop. Just get 3 sizes larger that you stock jet and that should give you enough choices. I think they cost about 3-$5 each at my local dealer


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

we found that on my gf foreman 500 we have 2in and reduced to 1.5 right before it goes into the aibox and it ran fine but didnt idle for long but did run perfect and we had it that way for almost a year before installing a jet kit and now it is perfect so i say try 1.5 and it might make a a difference


----------

